
Trump Tariffs Will Increase Price of Laptops by 19% - areejs
https://www.techquila.co.in/tariffs-chinese-goods-computers/
======
ddingus
Does this potentially open the door for a domestically made machine?

~~~
Arnt
Do you mean, can anyone set up a factory and get through the startup phase
before Trump's whims change?

